# tv tuner problems

## nzer

Hi,

I've compiled my kernel with the V4L and all the correct i2c options (built into the kernel) BUT the tuner for my card doesn't actually seem to do anything i.e its not changing frequencies. Here is my dmesg output

Linux video capture interface: v1.00

tvaudio: TV audio decoder + audio/video mux driver

tvaudio: known chips: tda9840,tda9873h,tda9874h/a,tda9850,tda9855,tea6300,tea6420,tda8425,pic16c54 (PV951)

bttv: driver version 0.7.96 loaded

bttv: using 4 buffers with 2080k (8320k total) for capture

bttv: Host bridge is VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8366/A/7 [Apollo KT266/A/333]

bttv: Bt8xx card found (0).

bttv0: Bt878 (rev 17) at 00:0c.0, irq: 11, latency: 32, mmio: 0xda001000

bttv0: using: BT878( *** UNKNOWN/GENERIC **) [card=0,autodetected]

i2c-dev.o: Registered 'bt848 #0' as minor 0

tuner: probing bt848 #0 i2c adapter [id=0x10005]

tuner: chip found @ 0xc2

bttv0: i2c attach [client=(unset),ok]

tvmixer: debug: (unset)

bttv0: using tuner=-1

bttv0: i2c: checking for MSP34xx @ 0x80... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA9875 @ 0xb0... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA7432 @ 0x8a... not found

bttv0: registered device video0

bttv0: registered device vbi0

i'm not sure if everything there is okay.. but i notice it does set a tuner..so when i run scantv i set up my options PAL and New Zealand for frequency table and it finds nothing.. dmesg output after doing that looks like this

tuner: tuner type not set

tuner: tuner type not set

tuner: tuner type not set

it does that every time the tuner attempts to change freq. When i run xawtv all i see is a window with no image in it.. just static

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks

Andrew

----------

## nzer

problem solved...

----------

## MattElmore

what'd you do?

----------

## nzer

well..

I took bttv out of the kernel and made it a module

then did

$echo >> bttv /etc/modules.autoload

$nano -w /etc/modules.d/options

and added in 

options bttv card=70 radio=1

I then rebooted and emerge xawdecode (which is masked in my gentoo 1.4 rc4)

then did scantv which found all my channels.

my card is a Pixelview BT878P+ w/ FM radio

if you do a

$cat /usr/src/*/Documentation/video4linux/bttv/CARDLIST

it will show the cards and tuners it supports. As far as i can tell if you get your card right it doesn't matter if it gets your tuner wrong. It has detected mine as a LG_PAL tuner when i have a Phillips PAL_BG tuner.

Hope that helps you.

```

bttv: driver version 0.7.96 loaded

bttv: using 4 buffers with 2080k (8320k total) for capture

bttv: Host bridge is VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8366/A/7 [Apollo KT266/A/333]

bttv: Bt8xx card found (0).

bttv0: Bt878 (rev 17) at 00:0c.0, irq: 11, latency: 32, mmio: 0xda001000

bttv0: using: BT878(Prolink Pixelview PV-BT) [card=70,insmod option]

bttv0: using tuner=25

bttv0: i2c: checking for MSP34xx @ 0x80... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA9875 @ 0xb0... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA7432 @ 0x8a... not found

bttv0: i2c attach [client=LG PAL_I+FM (TAPC-I001D),ok]

bttv0: registered device video0

bttv0: registered device vbi0

bttv0: registered device radio0

bttv0: PLL: 28636363 => 35468950 ... ok

```

and thats my dmesg |grep bttv output

another helpful note.. use xawdecode instead of xawtv.. it supports teletext. In xawdecode set capture to grabdisplay instead of overlay if you want it to fullscreen properly.

----------

## Festy

My computer detects the correct card (3 :Cool:  but detects (doesnt detect?) the tuner as -1, how do I get this to match the tuner on the card?

----------

## nzer

work out what tuner it is and look in the documentation for its number. Then put the option in /etc/modules.d/options

options bttv tuner=x

then run $update-modules

and reboot or reload the module

----------

